# 3D Printing > 3D Printing in Education >  AutoDesk Project Ignite - 3D Design and Printing in Education

## Brian_Krassenstein

As the White House's second annual National Week of Making kicks off, today Autodesk has launched Project Ignite. This new platform is open and free for learning, so students gain confidence in their design abilities, with a focus on the latest in technology: 3D printing and electronics. With a K-12 focus, Project Ignite will include step-by-step projects geared toward users in the classroom. Teachers can create a class profile online, invite their students, choose a ready-to-teach 3D printing, 3D modeling or electronics project, and manage everything within the simple web interface. Check out the full article for more details on this exciting new launch from Autodesk: http://3dprint.com/73458/autodesk-project-ignite/


Below is a look at Project Ignite's offerings:

----------


## peetersm

this is one of the few places I've found a conversation about this. Does anyone konw if is there any way to get help with Project Ignite? I am not seeing how teachers can actually monitor students work. They can not look at completed projects or access the tinkercad student account that they have approved for kids under 13yr old. It would be nice if kids could make objects and teachers could see them, but this does not appear to be part of the product at this time. Also there is no forum or anyplace to get help the autodesk's help center for project ignite will not allow submitting any questions.(that I can find)

----------

